# John Kerry's New Suit Line



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

Senator John Kerry has entered the clothing business with a new line called:

"JOHN KERRY MIS-BESPOKE."


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought for a second that Vineyard Vines started making suits.


----------



## Richie_G (Jun 19, 2006)

son of brummell said:


> Senator John Kerry has entered the clothing business with a new line called:
> 
> "JOHN KERRY MIS-BESPOKE."


I hear they have more handywork than Oxxford


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting fact:
If you wear a Kerry suit, you lose the next election.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well, what does Kerry wear?*

We all know GWB is an Oxxford man, Mark.

Does anyone know the primary brand of Mr Mis -Bespoke, a/k/a Kerry?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

rnoldh said:


> We all know GWB is an Oxxford man, Mark.
> 
> Does anyone know the primary brand of Mr Mis -Bespoke, a/k/a Kerry?


I know he had some Southwicks. Bottom of page:

https://www.southwickclothing.com/whySouthwick.asp

Also:


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well he's just an average Joe!!*

Thanks, I'd be surprised if Southwyck is Kerry's primary go-to suit!

I'd be amazed if he doesn't have other very high dollar suits.

But then, Theresa Heinz Kerry is not a Billionairess, she's reportedly only worth about $700,000,000! Maybe she shops at Marshalls!

I assume that it's GHWB that also wears Southwyck. That just seems right for him. And I can imagine his Dad Prescott Bush in Paul Stuart.

I'm not the biggest fan of GWB, but he does seem to wear nicer suits than his Dad and Grandpa! Nicer than Mr. Mis-Bepoke too!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

I know the righties are having a fun time with Kerry's Washington gaffe - that is, an accidental, unintentional telling of truth - but if you don't think there are mothers and fathers all over this country scaring their kids into staying in school or whatever by threatening that they'll be sent to Iraq if they don't, then I think you've got wool over your eyes. And not a Carlo Barbera Super 140's, either...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SGladwell said:


> I know the righties are having a fun time with Kerry's Washington gaffe - that is, an accidental, unintentional telling of truth - but if you don't think there are mothers and fathers all over this country scaring their kids into staying in school or whatever by threatening that they'll be sent to Iraq if they don't, then I think you've got wool over your eyes. And not a Carlo Barbera Super 140's, either...


I'm a Democrat, and I can't stand Kerry, so it's not just the righties who were upset by his comment.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Kerry mis-spoke whilst making a joke. At least he went to Viet Nam...unlike Bush and many of the armchair warriors who are frothing at the mouths to condemn him.

It's such a relief that, in contrast, Bush has never mis-spoken.

-'You know, one of the hardest parts of my job is to connect Iraq to the war on terror.' --George W. Bush, interview with CBS News' Katie Couric, Sept. 6, 2006

'And I suspect that what you'll see, Toby, is there will be a momentum, momentum will be gathered. Houses will begat jobs, jobs will begat houses.' --George W. Bush, talking to reporters along the hurricane-ravaged Gulf Coast, Gulfport, Miss., Aug. 28, 2006

-'I think -- tide turning -- see, as I remember -- I was raised in the desert, but tides kind of -- it's easy to see a tide turn -- did I say those words?' --George W. Bush, asked if the tide was turning in Iraq, Washington, D.C., June 14, 2006

'President Bush: "Peter. Are you going to ask that question with shades on?"
Peter Wallsten of the Los Angeles Times: "I can take them off."
Bush: "I'm interested in the shade look, seriously."
Wallsten: "All right, I'll keep it, then."
Bush: "For the viewers, there's no sun."
Wallsten: "I guess it depends on your perspective."
Bush: "Touche.'
--an exchange with legally blind reporter Peter Wallsten, to whom Bush later apologized, Washington, D.C., June 14, 2006 ()

'I would say the best moment of all was when I caught a 7.5 pound largemouth bass in my lake.' --George W. Bush, on his best moment in office, interview with the German newspaper _Bild am Sonntag_, May 7, 2006

'The point now is how do we work together to achieve important goals. And one such goal is a democracy in Germany.' --George W. Bush, D.C., May 5, 2006

'People don't need to worry about security. This deal wouldn't go forward if we were concerned about the security for the United States of America.' --George W. Bush, on the deal to hand over U.S. port security to a company operated by the United Arab Emirates, Washington, D.C., Feb. 23, 2006

[SIZE=-1]'It's a heck of a place to bring your family.' --George W. Bush, on New Orleans, New Orleans, La., Jan. 12, 2006

-[/SIZE]'As you can possibly see, I have an injury myself -- not here at the hospital, but in combat with a cedar. I eventually won. The cedar gave me a little scratch. As a matter of fact, the Colonel asked if I needed first aid when she first saw me. I was able to avoid any major surgical operations here, but thanks for your compassion, Colonel.' --George W. Bush, after visiting with wounded veterans from the Amputee Care Center of Brooke Army Medical Center, San Antonio, Texas, Jan. 1, 2006


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

JLPWCXIII said:


> Kerry mis-spoke whilst making a joke.


So he said. If you believe him. I don't.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

JLPWCXIII said:


> At least he went to Viet Nam...


Why does that matter?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

son of brummell said:


> Senator John Kerry has entered the clothing business with a new line called:
> 
> "JOHN KERRY MIS-BESPOKE."


I hear the his wife plans a large cash infusion to start the clothing line so he can ketchup with the other brands.

Serioulsy kids, Kerry said what he meant to say. He should have the courage of his convictions. Stop circling the wagons and pointing out what a crappy public speaker Bush is. Even if Dubya started drooling while he speaks publically, it does not change what Kerry said. We all know that is a good old _tu quoque_.

Regards


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Will the Kerry suits feature waffle-knits?

And I don't even know what he said. Exile can be good...

Seitelman, I thought you were a Demmycrat.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

rnoldh said:


> Thanks, I'd be surprised if Southwyck is Kerry's primary go-to suit!
> 
> I'd be amazed if he doesn't have other very high dollar suits.
> 
> ...


I don't know if he still does, but GHWB used to wear J. Press suits.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Kerry's jackets look much nicer than Bush Jr. But, Kerry has a way of making the jackets look dead, whereas, Bush Jr.'s never fits and he looks terrible in them. 

With all the money Bush Jr. has it seems like he would fine a bespoke/custom tailor who can make him look great in jackets, cutting them right. His jackets look like there made of unshapable polyester. There is nothing gracefull about the hang (cloth fall) of his jackets. They seem very distorted. For a world leader he is poorly dressed when it comes to fit.


----------



## atomboy (Mar 2, 2006)

rojo said:


> So he said. If you believe him. I don't.


Ignore for a moment the context in which Kerry was speaking concerning President Bush, leading one to believe that his Iraq comment was about the President, not the troops.

Do you really believe that Sen. Kerry, a decorated veteran who served with a diverse group of soldiers/sailors would actually say that only stupid soldiers serve in the military? Seriously? You really believe that?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

WA said:


> Kerry's jackets look much nicer than Bush Jr. But, Kerry has a way of making the jackets look dead, whereas, Bush Jr.'s never fits and he looks terrible in them.
> 
> With all the money Bush Jr. has it seems like he would fine a bespoke/custom tailor who can make him look great in jackets, cutting them right. His jackets look like there made of unshapable polyester. There is nothing gracefull about the hang (cloth fall) of his jackets. They seem very distorted. For a world leader he is poorly dressed when it comes to fit.


Will discussing clothing get this moved to the fashion forums? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

GWB's Oxxford suits "look like there _[sic]_ made of unshapable polyester." I learn something new every day here. I gotta remember to stay away from those cheapo Oxxford suits.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

crs said:


> I know he had some Southwicks. Bottom of page:
> 
> https://www.southwickclothing.com/whySouthwick.asp
> 
> Also:


Also uses Rizzo in Harvard Square a lot. Apparently never strays far from the Lesser 13oz book.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

atomboy said:


> Ignore for a moment the context in which Kerry was speaking concerning President Bush, leading one to believe that his Iraq comment was about the President, not the troops.
> 
> Do you really believe that Sen. Kerry, a decorated veteran who served with a diverse group of soldiers/sailors would actually say that only stupid soldiers serve in the military? Seriously? You really believe that?


First, he _*did not say*_ that only stupid soldiers serve in the military. He said that if you don't make the most of your education, you get stuck in Iraq. That could be read as saying that all stupid people get sent to Iraq, but not that only stupid people become soldiers.

John Kerry publicly impugned U.S. soldiers as long ago as his Senate testimony in April, 1971. There are Vietnam vets who have never forgiven him and who are not at all surprised to hear him impugn today's soldiers. Kerry consorted with Jane Fonda in those days. Nearly 40 years later, there are Vietnam vets still spitting in her face. If they had the same access to Kerry would they would spit in his, too?

The Liberal Left in this country despises the U.S. Military as a war-mongering death machine and tool of American Imperialism. John Kerry having spent four months in Vietnam is not enough to make him immune from speculation about his having anti-military sentiments, especially when his own commentary indicates that he does.

Edit: As for Kerry being a decorated veteran, didn't he throw those decorations over the White House fence? Shows you how much he valued them. Unless they were the ribbons and not the medals, or someone else's ribbons, or someone else's medals. In any and all cases, it shows how little he thought of military decorations.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

rojo said:


> First, he _*did not say*_ that only stupid soldiers serve in the military. He said that if you don't make the most of your education, you get stuck in Iraq. That could be read as saying that all stupid people get sent to Iraq, but not that only stupid people become soldiers.
> 
> John Kerry publicly impugned U.S. soldiers as long ago as his Senate testimony in April, 1971. There are Vietnam vets who have never forgiven him and who are not at all surprised to hear him impugn today's soldiers. Kerry consorted with Jane Fonda in those days. Nearly 40 years later, there are Vietnam vets still spitting in her face. If they had the same access to Kerry would they would spit in his, too?
> 
> The Liberal Left in this country despises the U.S. Military as a war-mongering death machine and tool of American Imperialism. John Kerry having spent four months in Vietnam is not enough to make him immune from speculation about his having anti-military sentiments, especially when his own commentary indicates that he does.


All due respect, Rojo, I think Kerry's time in Vietnam _should_ allow him to say whatever he wants about the military with impunity. It's like if someone outside my business makes ignorant statements about the news media, I'll tell them that they don't know what they're talking about -- but on two different online fora for journalists (plus another in-house), I'll make rather heated criticisms about the business plans currently in vogue at many newspapers. If I were to say all lawyers were scummy ambulance-chasers, you'd be right to disagree with me and dismiss my opinion as ignorant, and yet certainly you'd have the right two hours later to argue with your law school classmates about ethical questions pertaining to lawyers.

As in those examples, Kerry is _one of them._ He put his neck on the line same as anyone else who went to Vietnam and encountered the enemy. And just as not all my colleagues are of the same mind, and not all your law school classmates are of the same mind, not all veterans are of the same mind, either. But Kerry's is a qualified opinion. If he were not in politics and met fellow veterans at a corner bar and stated his views, they might disagree with him loudly, maybe even shove him, but on the basis of his service they would have to respect his right to have that opinion because he _was there_ just like them and made up his mind firsthand. Only because of politics do people attempt to demonize him for his views. And that's wrong.

One of my colleagues posted a link to a recent column by conservative commentator Michael Medved in which he criticized Kerry not only for his comments but for Kerry and the Dems for being elitists. And I thought ... hmmmm ... I did not know Michael Medved had become a conservative commentator, but I do remember Michael Medved. During my freshman year in college, I read a book he co-authored in the 1970s. Wasn't he a rich-kid hippie in the 1960s and 1970s when it was fashionable to be a lefty? Indeed he was. Same guy.

Michael Medved, in fact, not only was a rich kid, son of a Ph.D, from ritzy Pacific Palisades, but he went to Yale, where one of his classmates was John Kerry. Indeed, Medved's bio says, "His classmates in college included a disgusting number of future politicians, including Senator John Kerry of Massachusetts, President George W. Bush, Governor George Pataki of New York, and Governor Tony Knowles of Alaska." Kerry went from Yale to Vietnam. Knowles, another Dem, was in the Army before enrolling at Yale. Bush and Pataki did not serve in combat, nor did Medved. In fact, Medved continued to avoid the draft by attending Yale's law school while, according to his bio: teaching "7th and 8th grade three hours a day to earn an occupational deferment with the Vietnam era Selective Service System." Oh, and he also served as "co-chair of the Vietnam Moratorium anti-war demonstration."

Say what you want, but unlike Medved, Bush and a whole lot of other people, Kerry did not use privilege as a shield to keep him safe at home. He went to Vietnam. He earned the right to those opinions. Not giving him that much is just political BS, and it is difficult for me to respect those who spout it.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

crs said:


> All due respect, Rojo, I think Kerry's time in Vietnam _should_ allow him to say whatever he wants about the military with impunity. It's like if someone outside my business makes ignorant statements about the news media, I'll tell them that they don't know what they're talking about -- but on two different online fora for journalists (plus another in-house), I'll make rather heated criticisms about the business plans currently in vogue at many newspapers. If I were to say all lawyers were scummy ambulance-chasers, you'd be right to disagree with me and dismiss my opinion as ignorant, and yet certainly you'd have the right two hours later to argue with your law school classmates about ethical questions pertaining to lawyers.
> 
> As in those examples, Kerry is _one of them._ He put his neck on the line same as anyone else who went to Vietnam and encountered the enemy. And just as not all my colleagues are of the same mind, and not all your law school classmates are of the same mind, not all veterans are of the same mind, either. But Kerry's is a qualified opinion. If he were not in politics and met fellow veterans at a corner bar and stated his views, they might disagree with him loudly, maybe even shove him, but on the basis of his service they would have to respect his right to have that opinion because he _was there_ just like them and made up his mind firsthand. Only because of politics do people attempt to demonize him for his views. And that's wrong.
> 
> ...


So the diatribe above is your opinion that Kerry has the _absolute right_, because of his service in Vietnam, to tell students that if they don't study, they'll end up like the other dopes that ended up in Iraq?  

OK, if you say so . . .


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

crs said:


> Not giving him that much is just political BS, and it is difficult for me to respect those who spout it.


It's *all* political BS and it's difficult for me to respect those who don't understand that it's a Game.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

fenway said:


> So the diatribe above is your opinion that Kerry has the _absolute right_, because of his service in Vietnam, to tell students that if they don't study, they'll end up like the other dopes that ended up in Iraq?
> 
> OK, if you say so . . .


I don't think that you are portraying what he said accurately.

Second, if you believe the armed forces now and when Kerry served are filled with children of the elite, Ivy League grads, etc., I can't help you. Certainly there are some bright people in the military, as admission to the service academies is highly selective and always has been. But Kerry's celebrated classmates from Yale sure didn't seem to join him in Vietnam in great numbers. In Kerry's time, the key reason why many people attended college in unprecedented numbers in the first place -- and fought so hard to pressure many colleges into pass-fail grading -- was to avoid the draft. You flunk out of school, they ship your butt to 'Nam. Maybe you're too young to remember that. I hope so.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

crs said:


> All due respect, Rojo, I think Kerry's time in Vietnam _should_ allow him to say whatever he wants about the military with impunity.


I agree with you completely, Kerry has the right to say whatever he wants. In fact I encourage him to, because Americans need to know who he really is and what he really thinks, especially if he's going to seek the presidency again in 08.

But why does he get impunity? Shouldn't the voters, the media, the other US Senators, the other Vietnam vets in this country, and those serving in the armed forces have a right to question him and disagree with him? Or to quote Hillary Clinton, "We should stand up and say, 'We are Americans and we have a right to debate and disagree with any administration' " and I would add with Senator Kerry or with any other elected official.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Let's see-- Kerry makes a dumb joke impugning the President's intellectual capability. And as a consequence we're sitting here arguing about whether he has the right to slander the Army's rank and file?

THAT's dumb.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Concordia said:


> Let's see-- Kerry makes a dumb joke impugning the President's intellectual capability. And as a consequence we're sitting here arguing about whether he has the right to slander the Army's rank and file?
> 
> THAT's dumb.


Did you miss the point that many of us don't believe for a moment that it was a dumb joke about the president but instead a deliberate slur aimed at those serving in the armed forces?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

rojo said:


> I agree with you completely, Kerry has the right to say whatever he wants. In fact I encourage him to, because Americans need to know who he really is and what he really thinks, especially if he's going to seek the presidency again in 08.
> 
> But why does he get impunity? Shouldn't the voters, the media, the other US Senators, the other Vietnam vets in this country, and those serving in the armed forces have a right to question him and disagree with him? Or to quote Hillary Clinton, "We should stand up and say, 'We are Americans and we have a right to debate and disagree with any administration' " and I would add with Senator Kerry or with any other elected official.


Of course we have the right to disagree with him, but I think in his case his opponents went well beyond that with all that Swift Boats lies and taking this comment out of context and twisting it. There are people so blinded by their partisanship -- people who hid behind their families' wealth and influence during Vietnam -- that they think nothing of stooping to trying to destroy a man who has more guts than they have. It's sickening, and I would be just as outraged if they were pulling it on McCain.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crs said:


> All due respect, Rojo, I think Kerry's time in Vietnam _should_ allow him to say whatever he wants about the military with impunity.


So tell me crs, can I then say, with impunity, anything I want about Canadian healthcare as I am both Canadian and in health care? I am willing to bet if I parsed some old threads, the real answer will appear.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> So tell me crs, can I then say, with impunity, anything I want about Canadian healthcare as I am both Canadian and in health care? I am willing to bet if I parsed some old threads, the real answer will appear.


I don't know, Wayfarer. Does it take great courage to speak out about Canadian healthcare from the safety of Arizona? I fail to see that this is comparable.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Crs,

Why should someone have to have "courage" or to speak from "safety" in a liberal democracy? Perhaps your question was poorly worded?

Somebody mentioned that the Democrats have turned on two of the four people they have put on the their national ticket in the last two presidential tickets. Lieberman for being consistent in his views and Kerry for his consistent smugness. Watch your back Al Gore and John Edwards!

Karl


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl89 said:


> Crs,
> 
> Why should someone have to have "courage" or to speak from "safety" in a liberal democracy? Perhaps your question was poorly worded?


I just think Wayfarer may have less at stake than Kerry does. I don't think you can equate the two situations.

Actually, my sister lived in Canada when she was married to a Canadian. I'm pretty sure they would agree with Wayfarer's views on Canadian health care, even though the former brother-in-law is about as far to the left as you can get. He's in Arizona now, too.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Crs,

Honestly, what does Kerry have at stake? He won't be POTUS and since MA will never vote him out of office (hey what other state can you kill someone (Ted Kennedy), have an affair with a 17 year old page (Gerry Studds) or have a prostitution ring operate from your home (Barney Frank) and still keep your elected office?) Kerry now has the ability to say exactly what he thinks - or at least what Teresa tells him to think. 

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crs said:


> I don't know, Wayfarer. Does it take great courage to speak out about Canadian healthcare from the safety of Arizona? I fail to see that this is comparable.


The logic is exactly the same, only difference is I put you where you do not want to be. "Great courage" was not a property in your original thesis, was it? Ad hoc rescue.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Wayfarer, I am not trying to be argumentative, but I have no freaking idea what you mean.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crs said:


> Wayfarer, I am not trying to be argumentative, but I have no freaking idea what you mean.


*sigh* I hate having to do breakdowns like this.

1) You said Kerry could say whatever he wanted about the military as he was in 'Nam.
2) I applied that logic to Canadian healthcare.
3) You said that was a false analogy as it did not take "great courage" on my part.
4) That is an _ad hoc_ resecue as you introduced a new parameter to attempt to invalidate my argument.
5) I headed back out for last call.
6) Night all.

Cheers


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

atomboy said:


> Do you really believe that Sen. Kerry, a decorated veteran who served with a diverse group of soldiers/sailors would actually say that only stupid soldiers serve in the military? Seriously? You really believe that?


Yes, because he's the same man who said this:



> In 1972, as he ran for the House, he was less apologetic in his comments about the merits of a volunteer army. He declared in the questionnaire that he opposed the draft but considered a volunteer army "a greater anathema."
> 
> "I am convinced a volunteer army would be an army of the poor and the black and the brown," Kerry wrote. "We must not repeat the travesty of the inequities present during Vietnam. I also fear having a professional army that views the perpetuation of war crimes as simply 'doing its job.'
> 
> Associated Press


Oh yeah, photo from the last Amry vs Air Force football game.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

crs said:


> Of course we have the right to disagree with him, but I think in his case his opponents went well beyond that with all that Swift Boats lies and taking this comment out of context and twisting it. There are people so blinded by their partisanship -- people who hid behind their families' wealth and influence during Vietnam -- that they think nothing of stooping to trying to destroy a man who has more guts than they have. It's sickening, and I would be just as outraged if they were pulling it on McCain.


As Senator Mark Hanna once told his daughter, "To succeed in politics, you must have the hide of a rhinoceros." Anyone who's been in politics as long as John Kerry already knows that.

Are you sickened and outraged by the successful efforts to destroy Trent Lott on the basis of a vague remark made at Strom Thurmond's birthday party?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

rojo said:


> Are you sickened and outraged by the successful efforts to destroy Trent Lott on the basis of a vague remark made at Strom Thurmond's birthday party?


Lott's remark was a bit vague, taken in a vacuum. Except he said it more than once:

And he had a long history of questionable practices regarding segregation and the Confederacy:

Kerry, on the other hand, has worked his entire career to improve the lot of veterans. I think his actions contradict the interpretation some choose to give this comment. I don't think the same could be said about Lott, although I do feel sorry for anyone who is the recipient of piling-on that is out of proportion to the original act. So, yes, even though it was not entirely undeserved, eventually it was sickening in the literal sense because of the whole feeding-frenzy atmosphere that develops. Kerry, for what it's worth, was the first senator to call for Lott's resignation; he wasn't one of the many politicians who joined in only after they saw how public opinion was going.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Crs,

Did Kerry call for Chris Dodd's resignation when Dodd spoke glowingly of Robert Byrd and how Byrd's leadership (who was a member of the WV KKK) would have been welcomed during the Civil War? Of course not, bc Dodd is an old drinking buddy of Kerry's (you should hear the Nantucket stories!) but more importantly he's a Democrat. I said it before and I will say it again, Republicans are no better human beings than Democrats but Republicans tend to resign when they get into trouble, Democrats don't, even when they kill someone.

Karl


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Kerry mis-spoke whilst making a joke.


C'mon, he did not misspeak. He has said negative things about the army in the past. He's just spinning to cover the fact he's a Boston elite and snob.

It's very clear he did not botch a joke. What possibly could have been the joke? He clearly was talking about the troops.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Crs,
> 
> Did Kerry call for Chris Dodd's resignation when Dodd spoke glowingly of Robert Byrd and how Byrd's leadership (who was a member of the WV KKK) would have been welcomed during the Civil War? Of course not, bc Dodd is an old drinking buddy of Kerry's (you should hear the Nantucket stories!) but more importantly he's a Democrat. I said it before and I will say it again, Republicans are no better human beings than Democrats but Republicans tend to resign when they get into trouble, Democrats don't, even when they kill someone.
> 
> Karl












Yes, I'm sure that if Republican Dick Cheney shot someone, he would do the honourable thing and resign.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

son of brummell said:


> Senator John Kerry has entered the clothing business with a new line called:
> 
> "JOHN KERRY MIS-BESPOKE."


Every suit sold comes with it's own color co-ordinated muzzle and is guaranteed to reduce the incidence of "hoof in mouth" disease for the wearer!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

JLPWCXIII said:


> Yes, I'm sure that if Republican Dick Cheney shot someone, he would do the honourable thing and resign.


Okay, I know already I am going to be sorry for asking this but some inner streak of masochism is forcing me to:

Why should Cheney resign over a hunting accident? I mean, did it make him look foolish? Sure. Was there any legal or moral improprieties involved? I did not see any. Did he denigrate a protected group, the armed forces, any any other US institution in the act? I failed to see this too. Oh wait! He's Republican and we need to get a logical fallacy in for some lame defense of Kerry's gafe! Now I understand.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

JLPWCXIII said:


> Yes, I'm sure that if Republican Dick Cheney shot someone, he would do the honourable thing and resign.


Because Karl was alluding to Chappaquiddick, it sounds like you're comparing Dick Cheney's hunting accident to Ted Kennedy's responsibility for the death of Mary Jo Kopechne.

When Cheney's hunting accident occurred, he took full responsibility, sought prompt medical attention for the victim, and immediately notified the appropriate local authorities. Why should he resign over that?

Ted Kennedy left Mary Jo Kopechne to suffocate (or drown) in the submerged car. Eight or ten hours later the local authorities found his car underwater with a dead woman in it and then went looking for HIM.


----------

